# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  ενδιαφερουσα σελιδα ηλεκτρονικων κατασκευων

## hans1

οι περισοτεροι ισως το γνωριζεται, επειδη δεν το ειδα το αναφερω για οσους δεν το ξερουν,και για οσους ξεκινουν τωρα
sam electronics circuit ,

----------

